# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  UPyD propone un Plan Hidrológico Nacional que interconecte las cuencas

## F. Lázaro

11/05/2015 | Europa Press
*
Los representantes de Castilla-La Mancha y Murcia también proponen que los costes de amortización de las desaladoras corran por cuenta de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado. Asimismo, solicitan que se revise el estudio del trasvase desde el Alto Duero a la cabecera del Tajo.*



Representantes de la formación magenta de la Región de Murcia y Castilla La Mancha han mantenido un encuentro de trabajo en La Roda, con el objetivo de aunar esfuerzos en la petición al Gobierno central para poner en marcha los mecanismos necesarios para que la interconexión entre cuencas excedentarias y demandantes "sea una realidad en el horizonte más próximo posible, y que ayude a vertebrar nuestro país".

En la reunión de trabajo estuvieron presentes los candidatos a la presidencia de ambas comunidades autónomas, Celia Esther Cámara y César Nebot, así como los responsables de agua y agricultura de ambas regiones.

Asimismo, para UPyD es muy necesario hacer una revisión del estudio que se hizo en el Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) de 2001, sobre la viabilidad económica de la alternativa de transferir agua desde el Alto Duero a la cabecera del Tajo en los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, "pues dicho estudio fue muy sesgado", y en estos momentos esta alternativa supondría una verdadera solución para acabar, de una vez por todas, con las necesidades de agua de ambas comunidades autónomas.

Ambos candidatos tienen plena coincidencia en que es preciso mejorar la situación de cabecera del Tajo, así como de su tramo medio y zona de Talavera de la Reina, "con un lamentable estado en cuanto a calidad ambiental y ecológica se refiere".

Para UPyD el coste de la depuración debe provenir del importe que los regantes murcianos han pagado a la Comunidad de Madrid, que alcanza los 73 millones de euros para obras hidráulicas más 17 millones de euros para Ingeniería Sanitaria, y que se deberían haber destinado a mantener las condiciones de salubridad del río a su paso por Talavera.

Respecto a las cantidades abonadas por los regantes de Murcia a la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla Mancha y que ascienden a 119,8 millones de euros, UPyD exige una mayor información sobre la utilización de esos fondos y su destino a abastecimiento y depuración de aguas.

Por otro lado, en aras de encontrar una solución permanente a las necesidades de agua para riego en el Levante español, los representantes de ambos territorios han coincidido en que se deben considerar las desaladoras instaladas en la costa como una infraestructura de Estado.

Así, los gastos de amortización de estas instalaciones necesarias para la planificación territorial, como si de autopistas o ferrocarril se tratara, deben correr por cuenta de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE), lo que posibilitaría una disminución del precio del agua, haciéndola asequible para el riego, y contribuyendo así a aminorar las demandas de la cuenca del Tajo.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...onecte-cuencas

----------


## termopar

Alaaa!! TENEMOS SUBVENCIONES! BONITAS Y BARATAS! es que lo vendo todo!!! ....y la directiva marco del agua? que! cómo? de qué me habla?...... Y los ciudadanos de verdad quieren costear la agricultura del SCRATS, intensiva, para hacer cuatro tomateras para tirarlas al suelo? ah no! que luego tenemos la fiesta de la tomatina que da mucho turismo de calidad, vamos apañados.

----------

MarDeCastilla (13-may-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Así, los gastos de amortización de estas instalaciones necesarias para la planificación territorial, como si de autopistas o ferrocarril se tratara, deben correr por cuenta de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE), lo que posibilitaría una disminución del precio del agua, haciéndola asequible para el riego*

Dudo mucho que subvencionando los gastos de amortización de las desaladoras se consiga un precio asequible, lo caro es el coste energético. 
En cuanto a la interconexión de cuencas excedentarias y demandantes lo veo muy bien, pero si no se concreta un poco más parece que es no decir nada. Como se nota que los políticos estos no han regado en su vida una plantación, hablan alegremente de traer agua, pero no dicen el precio, como si no importara.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Da igual, termopar, estos desaparecen en unos días...

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> *Así, los gastos de amortización de estas instalaciones necesarias para la planificación territorial, como si de autopistas o ferrocarril se tratara, deben correr por cuenta de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE), lo que posibilitaría una disminución del precio del agua, haciéndola asequible para el riego*
> 
> Dudo mucho que subvencionando los gastos de amortización de las desaladoras se consiga un precio asequible, lo caro es el coste energético. 
> En cuanto a la interconexión de cuencas excedentarias y demandantes lo veo muy bien, pero si no se concreta un poco más parece que es no decir nada. Como se nota que los políticos estos no han regado en su vida una plantación, hablan alegremente de traer agua, pero no dicen el precio, como si no importara.


Pues a ti se te lee constantemente defendiendo el trasvase del Ebro cuando el precio del agua sale muy parecido al de las desaladoras.

----------


## pablovelasco

Es lo malo del baile de cifras, a mí me dieron otras. Desde luego si al final iba a salir a 1e/m3 no hace falta un trasvase del ebro, pero es que decían que iban a darla a 0,3e.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> Es lo malo del baile de cifras, a mí me dieron otras. Desde luego si al final iba a salir a 1e/m3 no hace falta un trasvase del ebro, pero es que decían que iban a darla a 0,3e.


A lo que te la darían es una cosa y lo que costaría otra.

----------


## pablovelasco

*y aunque algunos como UPyD no sepan ni de qué c*ño hablan por no hablar de C's y de los delirios trasvasistas de amiguismos del PP, lo poco o mucho que cambie será positivo a este lado del trasvase.*

Y qué partido según ud. va a liderar ese cambio??? El SOE? Podemos? Le gustaría ver lo que esos partidos dicen en levante acerca del trasvase?, lo digo por que por aquí no están por la "eliminación total del trasvase" se lo aseguro. No se engañe, allí prometen lo que sea y aquí también.

*para regadíos caprichosos y negocios turbios del agua.*

Y según ud. que % del total del agua trasvasada pertenece a esos 2 supuestos??? Porque yo ni tengo regadío ilegal ni hago ningún negocio con el agua, y al igual que yo, creo que la inmensa mayoría de usuarios del trasvase.

----------

